# Problem Connecting Hotspot shield



## Raza Shah (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
When i try to turn on my hotspot shield an error message appears http://127.0.0.1:895/config/?action...13806688&afc=E957CO7068C5B982773D431F08F1B3C8

Application not found

What does it means & how can i resolve this problem & also tell me another alternative Free VPN like Hotspot Shield so that if it does'nt work then i could use another. Please help me i'll be thankful to you.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

Check your proxy settings. Make sure Automatically detect settings is NOT checked. Go to Wrench icon > Options > Under the hood > Change proxy settings > Settings page


----------



## Raza Shah (Aug 21, 2011)

I had uncheck automatically detect setting but problem is still there. What are the proxy setting which should i apply to connect Hotspot shield??


----------

